# java uninstall



## semiproj (Mar 9, 2004)

I can't find these folders and things to delete them. Anybody know how?

"After the machine restarts, delete the following items: 
the \%systemroot%\java folder 
java.pnf from the \%systemroot%\inf folder 
jview.exe and wjview.exe from the \%systemroot%\system32 folder 
The HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Java VM registry subkey 
The HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\AdvancedOptions\JAVA_VM registry subkey (to remove the Microsoft Internet Explorer (IE) options)"


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

Do you have your settings in Folder Options to Show hidden files and folders. 

I don't have any ideas to offer about the registry entries...unless it has something to do with Permissions making you unable to see them...but that's probably really reaching for it.


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

Just on a hunch. Copy and paste this into Notepad and name it Java Folder.bat Double-click on it. If your Java folder is present here: C:\WINDOWS, it will move it to a backup folder on C:\
In The backup folder will be a subfolder named WINDOWS. Within that should be your Java folder.

@echo off
echo Backing up folder and files...
cd\
md backup
xcopy "C:\WINDOWS\java\*.*" "c:\backup\WINDOWS\java" /s /e /c /q /h /i
echo finished backup.
echo beginning removal of original...
rd "C:\WINDOWS\java" /s /q
echo Backing up folder and files...


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

This batch file will move all of the MSJava files you are looking for in the system32 folder. 

Same instructions above apply to make this. 

Then look in the backup folder on C:\ for the files, in a subfolder named system32, which will be inside the subfolder, WINDOWS. 



IF NOT EXIST "c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32" md c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\dx3j.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\javacypt.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\javaee.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\javaprxy.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\javart.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\javasup.vxd c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\jdbgmgr.exe c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\jit.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\jview.exe c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\msawt.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\msjava.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\msjdbc10.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\vmhelper.dll c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\wjview.exe c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\zonedoff.reg c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\
MOVE c:\WINDOWS\system32\zonedon.reg c:\backup\WINDOWS\system32\


----------



## Alwill (Dec 12, 2000)

Microsoft is now offering a Java Virtual Machine Removal Tool.

*http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...19-b4d5-4013-83bc-4a8ad95e959f&DisplayLang=en*


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Alwill:_
> *Microsoft is now offering a Java Virtual Machine Removal Tool.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...19-b4d5-4013-83bc-4a8ad95e959f&DisplayLang=en *


Thanks for that, Alwill. I've tried a couple of way of uninstalling MSJava.

This way, that Sun gives:

Select Start > Run 
Enter RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection java.inf,UnInstall in the Open box, and click OK

Click Yes to confirm that you want to remove the Microsoft VM 
When prompted, reboot the computer

Remove the following items:

The \%Systemroot%\Java folder

The file java.PNF from the \%Systemroot%\inf folder

The files jview.exe and wjview.exe from the \%Systemroot%\system32 folder

The registry subkey HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ Java VM

The registry subkey HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ InternetExplorer \ AdvancedOptions \ JAVA_VM

And also XPLite.

But these methods leaves some remnant files behind. That's why I made up those two batch files.

But the uninstaller you pointed out removes another file from system32 I didn't know about..."clspack.exe". So cool. Thanks. I like it.

If you're going to uninstall something, no sense going half way.


----------



## semiproj (Mar 9, 2004)

thank you all. you helped me alot.
j


----------

